# Can these Cuboids Shapeshift?



## Quuador (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I want to buy the 3x3x4, 3x3x6 and 4x4x6 cuboids from hknowstore and I was wondering which of these puzzle do shapeshift, and which doesn't.
I know for fact that the 4x4x6 does shapeshift, but I'm not sure about the 3x3x4 and 3x3x6.

If someone could enlighten me on this it would be appriciated.
Thanks in advance,

Greetz.
Quuador


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 3, 2013)

4x4x6 does. Others do not. It has to have either all even layers or all odd layers. (2x2x4 or 3x3x5)


----------



## EMI (May 3, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 4x4x6 does. Others do not. It has to have either all even layers or all odd layers. (2x2x4 or 3x3x5)



no. 2x3x4 can shapeshift
"A cuboid is capable of shape shifting when (two or more edge unit lengths are different and odd) or (two or more edge unit lengths are different and even) excluding cuboids with one or more edge unit length of one."


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 3, 2013)

Yep a 3x4x5 shape shifts as well but only in one manner: ie the 3x5 side can be turned 90deg one way or another and fit between the outer cubies of the 5 cube side and then rotate in that direction and therefore shape shift. However, for example, if you spin the 3x4 side 90 get, the 3 cubie side can't 'mesh' with the 4 cubie side and therefore you can only turn that face 180 deg.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 3, 2013)

surely you can figure this out yourself. it dosent take a genuis to imagine what a 3x3x4 looks like after a pi/2 rad turn on a 3x4 layer


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 3, 2013)

Bit lazy  Google images, youtube.

Also.. reading really helps. On the 4x4x6 page it says: But beware, not only do the colors intermingle - *the puzzle also changes its shape!*


----------



## Quuador (May 4, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Bit lazy  Google images, youtube.
> 
> Also.. reading really helps. On the 4x4x6 page it says: But beware, not only do the colors intermingle - *the puzzle also changes its shape!*



I know I'm a bit lazy  But it was mainly because I didn't had a lot of time at the moment I posted this question (was at work and supposed to be working.. ).
And I also wanted to know some extra info like TheNextFeliks, EMI and littlewing1208 gave me. So thanks for that 

Greetz,
Quuador


----------

